# Best realistic cop movies of all time



## kokid (Oct 24, 2005)

My favorite cop movie of all time is 'Colors'. That movie is a classic.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I agree, Colors was a pretty good movie, and "_*somewhat"* _realistic. It came out in 1988, about 3 or 4 months before I moved from the South Shore to L.A. to get on the job. I remember seeing that movie and then couldn't wait to hit the streets! Bloods and Crips actually dressed and acted like that then. They don't so much anymore.

A few other decent cop movies are: SWAT; The French Connection; The Blue Knight; Blown Away; and The New Centurians. While these may not be as realistic, I think they are entertaining.



kokid said:


> My favorite cop movie of all time is 'Colors'. That movie is a classic.


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

Colors has to be the top of the list though.


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

Let's not forget Leslie Nielson and the Naked Gun series...


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Police Academy, and all the sequels.

Now THAT'S reality. :rofl:


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

Well based on my forums name I gotta go with Colors. Good topic KO.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Serpico, The French Connection, and Copland get my votes.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I have 2 go with 2 really "Feel Good" cop movies; Bad Lieutenant & Internal Affairs.
The softer side of policing....


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

In all seriousness, I do think CopLand is pretty close to realism, at least in certain characterizations of police officers, their attitudes, the way they relate to one another and others.


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

Training Day. Absolutely the best PO movie.


----------



## EASTCOASTCOP (Oct 31, 2005)

I thought Kindergarden cop was realy close to the biography of my life. hahahaha The movie CRASH IS A GREAT POLICE MOVIE.


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

How about Super Troopers?


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

New Centurians and Choire Boys were pretty realistic. A lot of it might be lost on people today.


----------



## OciferpeteHPD3500 (May 27, 2005)

My all time favorite is "Heat" with Al Pacheno and Robert Dinero.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

god heat is such a great movie. i love the scene when they have coffee together. scarface and the taxi driver sittin down having coffee. that bank scene is great. i like watching pacino throw henry rollins through that glass door.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I forgot about Heat, that was a good movie. The shootout at the end was pretty awesome. It came out before the North Hollywood Bank robbery shootout. I remember saying that that kind of shootout never happens in real life. Boy was I wrong!

Training Day was ok but certainly made us all look bad.

As far as uniformed police movies go, I think Colors still has it. Interesting, entertaining, and somewhat realistic.


----------



## OciferpeteHPD3500 (May 27, 2005)

Yes Heat was before the LA Shout out. The reason I know this was that in 1997 I was a Freshman in my dorm room watching this movie. During the shoot out the RA's came to my room because of the gunshoots were so loud and echoed down the hallway. All I had was a simple 19 inch TV nothing special. Now that I have a 60 inch and surrond sound I should watch it again. Colors is also a great movie


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

New Centurions was a good one took place way before my time but then I guess a lot of things did. Also like In Heat of the Night, SWAT and SWAT and Blown Away but don't know how realistic they are. I guess I will have to watch colors since I have never seen it.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

USMC,
You're right, it was eerie. Maybe some bad guys really do watch the movies and get ideas for their crimes, it wouldn't surprise me. Some people just aren't smart enough to think of things for themselves.

Mikey,
You've got to watch Colors. It's a pretty good movie. I think Robert Duvall does a pretty good job acting like a cop. The New Centurians was a really good movie for it's time.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Live and Die in LA was a good one...not so much that realistic (well I don't know maybe it is) but it was a good movie.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Look at this one
*http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rs...ry.php?ID=16956*



LA Copper said:


> USMC,
> You're right, it was eerie. Maybe some bad guys really do watch the movies and get ideas for their crimes, it wouldn't surprise me. Some people just aren't smart enough to think of things for themselves.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Electra Glide in Blue!


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> SuperTroopers


My favorite!!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Electra Glide in Blue was a good movie...but for realism, The Seven Ups and LA Confidential are at the top for me.

In fact, read the whole series of books by James Ellroy: Black Dahlia, The Big Nowhere, LA Confidential, White Jazz, American Tabloid, etc. They are about as real as it gets...you won't be able to put the books down...


----------



## drknyt (Jan 11, 2005)

Training Day for movies. Now what about tv shows Miami Vice


----------

